# Optionally-Piloted Black Hawk Clears Tests - The Washington Times



## dimsum (27 Apr 2014)

http://p.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/apr/24/optionally-piloted-black-hawk-helicopter-clears-te/

Not to be left out, now Army pilots can also complain about "drones stealing our jobs"    >


----------

